# [gelöst] Keine Internetverbindung nach world update

## Niniveh

Hallo

Gestern machte ich ein world update, bei dem ein neuer Kernel eingespielt wurde und es gab Probleme mit dem upgrade von Virtualbox-Paketen.

Heute, nach einem Neustart habe ich keine Internetverbindung mehr.

Im folgenden werde ich reichlich Details meiner Aktivitäten posten und hoffe, ihr könnt eine Lösung für mein Problem finden.

Ich kenne mich nicht allzu gut mit Gentoo aus, bin gerade mit einer SuSE-Live-CD unterwegs und mein  Englisch ist absolut ungenügend.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bei der Installation des neuen Kernels wurde der symbolische Link in /usr/src/linux auf den neuen Kernel automatisch umgestellt.

Diesen Link stellte ich nun wieder auf den bisherigen Kernel zurück, eine Internetverbindung kommt beim Neustart dennoch nicht zustande.

Die vermutlich zuständige Meldung beim booten:

```
eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

ieth0: timed out
```

Hier der vermutlich dazugehöriger Eintrag in der /var/log/messages:

```
linux:/mnt/sdb1 # grep eth0 /var/log/messages

Apr 26 12:15:20 linux kernel: eth0: no link during initialization.

Apr 26 12:15:20 linux kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Apr 26 12:15:22 linux nm-system-settings: Adding default connection 'Auto eth0' for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_11_09_92_8d_9c

linux:/mnt/sdb1 #
```

Um welchen Link handelt es sich hier und was könnte mit ihm nicht stimmen?

Emerge -avuND world von gestern den 25.04.2009:

```
emerge -avuND world 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-2.2.0 [2.1.4] 28,066 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5 [1.0.4] 291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.3  USE="urandom -debug -doc" 1,134 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/euses-2.5.6 [2.5.5] 17 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.4  USE="berkdb gdbm -doc -freetds -ldap -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 761 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 [2.5.2-r7] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,611 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1 [0.10.4] USE="-doc" 1,482 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.28.3  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -pkcs11 -socks5" LINGUAS="de -cs -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1 [1.18] USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff" 895 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.5 [0.10.4] USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [6.10-r2] USE="acl nls -caps% (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,318 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.2 [0.7.1] USE="nls" 1,372 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.5.5  USE="berkdb dso nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -doc -emacs -extras -java -ruby -sasl -vim-syntax webdav-serf" 4,825 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r6 [1.12.12-r4] USE="crypt nls pam -doc -kerberos -server (-emacs%)" 3,123 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1 [0.1.5] 21,430 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10 [1.3.9-r1] USE="X acl dbus jpeg pam perl png ppds python ssl zeroconf -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,691 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11 [2.0.10] USE="bzip2 nls -caps -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 3,763 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7 [1.2.6-r1] USE="gif jpeg png -tiff" 1,285 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1 [0.10.4] USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/poppler-glib-0.10.5 [0.10.4] USE="cairo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.5 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r2 [124-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 204 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5 [2.6.27-r8] USE="symlink -build" 51,660 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0 [2.1.4] 470 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090309 [20081219] 135 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.0 [2.1.4-r2] USE="additions alsa hal python qt4 sdk -headless -pulseaudio -vboxwebsrv" 49,251 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1 [2.14.0] USE="X -doc -examples" 2,159 kB

Total: 30 packages (23 upgrades, 6 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 196,043 kB
```

Und hier die etwas umfangreiche, komplette Schlussmeldung mit den Fehlern zu Vbox und Kernel:

```
 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

 * For more info on this patchset, and how to report problems, see:

 * http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/

>>> Emerging (27 of 30) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-2.2.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...

                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...

                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...

                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...

                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *

 *   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

 *          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

 *          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

 *

 * 2.

 *   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

 *          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

 *          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

 *

 * 6.

 *   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

 *          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

 *          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

 *

 * 28

 *   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

 *          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

 *          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

 *

* -gentoo-r5

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-info.eclass: line 293: [: too many arguments

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux

sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-2.2.0.ebuild, line   31:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  579:  Called

require_configured_kernel

 *                 linux-info.eclass, line  192:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if

relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-1.3.3:

 * We are now using the system's libtool rather than bundling

 * our own. You will need to rebuild Apache and possibly other

 * software if you get a message similiar to the following:

 *

 *    /usr/share/apr-1/build-1/libtool: No such file or directory

 *

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2:

 *

 * If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will

 * need to run:

 *

 * /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules

 * to run with python-2.5.

 *

 * Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via

 * /usr/bin/python2.x.

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/neon-0.28.3:

 * Neon has a policy of breaking API across minor versions, this means

 * that any package that links against neon may be broken after

 * updating. They will remain broken until they are ported to the

 * new API. You can downgrade neon to the previous version by doing:

 *

 *   emerge --oneshot '<net-misc/neon-0.28'

 *

 * You may also have to downgrade any package that has already been

 * ported to the new API.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-7.1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells

 * Messages for package dev-util/subversion-1.5.5:

 * Subversion Server Notes

 * -----------------------

 *

 * If you intend to run a server, a repository needs to be created using

 * svnadmin (see man svnadmin) or the following command to create it in

 * /var/svn:

 *

 *     emerge --config =dev-util/subversion-1.5.5

 *

 * Subversion has multiple server types, take your pick:

 *

 *  - svnserve daemon:

 *    1. Edit /etc/conf.d/svnserve

 *    2. Fix the repository permissions (see "Fixing the repository

permissions")

 *    3. Start daemon: /etc/init.d/svnserve start

 *    4. Make persistent: rc-update add svnserve default

 *

 *  - svnserve via xinetd:

 *    1. Edit /etc/xinetd.d/svnserve (remove disable line)

 *    2. Fix the repository permissions (see "Fixing the repository

permissions")

 *    3. Restart xinetd.d: /etc/init.d/xinetd restart

 *

 *  - svn over ssh:

 *    1. Fix the repository permissions (see "Fixing the repository

permissions")

 *       Additionally run:

 *         groupadd svnusers

 *         chown -R root:svnusers /var/svn/repos

 *    2. Create an svnserve wrapper in /usr/local/bin to set the umask you

 *       want, for example:

 *          #!/bin/bash

 *          . /etc/conf.d/svnserve

 *          umask 007

 *          exec /usr/bin/svnserve ${SVNSERVE_OPTS} "$@"

 *

 *    Fixing the repository permissions:

 *         chmod -Rf go-rwx /var/svn/conf

 *         chmod -Rf g-w,o-rwx /var/svn/repos

 *         chmod -Rf g+rw /var/svn/repos/db

 *         chmod -Rf g+rw /var/svn/repos/locks

 *

 * If you intend to use svn-hot-backup, you can specify the number of

 * backups to keep per repository by specifying an environment variable.

 * If you want to keep e.g. 2 backups, do the following:

 * echo '# hot-backup: Keep that many repository backups around' >

/etc/env.d/80subversion

 * echo 'SVN_HOTBACKUP_BACKUPS_NUMBER=2' >> /etc/env.d/80subversion

 *

 * Messages for package dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r6:

 * If you want any CVS server functionality, you MUST emerge with USE=server!

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.3.10:

 * For information about installing a printer and general cups setup

 * take a look at: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

 * /usr/lib/cups exists - You need to remerge every ebuild that

 * installed into /usr/lib/cups and /etc/cups, qfile is in portage-utils:

 * # FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC /usr/lib/cups /etc/cups

| sed "s:net-print/cups$::")

 * FEATURES=-collision-protect is needed to overwrite the compatibility

 * symlinks installed by this package, it won't be needed on later merges.

 * You should also run revdep-rebuild

* Messages for package app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11:

 * If you wish to view images emerge:

 * media-gfx/xloadimage, media-gfx/xli or any other viewer

 * Remember to use photo-viewer option in configuration file to activate

 * the right viewer

 * Messages for package app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1:

 * You need to rebuild everything depending on poppler, use revdep-rebuild

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-124-r2:

 *

 * persistent-net does assigning fixed names to network devices.

 * If you have problems with the persistent-net rules,

 * just delete the rules file

 *      rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

 * and then reboot.

 *

 * This may however number your devices in a different way than they are now.

 * If you build an initramfs including udev, then please

 * make sure that the /sbin/udevadm binary gets included,

 * as the helper apps udevinfo, udevtrigger, ... are now

 * only symlinks to udevadm.

 *

 * mount options for directory /dev are no longer

 * set in /etc/udev/udev.conf, but in /etc/fstab

 * as for other directories.

 *

 * For more information on udev on Gentoo, writing udev rules, and

 *          fixing known issues visit:

 *          http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-2.2.0.ebuild, line   31:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  579:  Called

require_configured_kernel

 *                 linux-info.eclass, line  192:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if

relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at

'/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-2.2.0/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 138 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn
```

Diese Befehle führte ich anschließend aus, so wie ich es in der o.g. Schlussmeldung verstanden (eraten) habe:

```
gentoo64 # dispatch-conf

gentoo64 # /usr/sbin/python-updater

gentoo64 # hash -r

gentoo64 # rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

gentoo64 ~ # revdep-rebuild

gentoo64 ~ # emerge --depclean -p

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 *

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 *

 *   ~app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-2.1.4 pulled in by:

 *     app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.1.4-r2

 *

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no

longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

gentoo64 ~ #
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Den neuen Kernel musst Du schon selbst bauen.  :Smile: 

Das Update bringt nur die neuen Kernel-Quellen.

Also erstelle den Symlink wieder von /usr/src/linux auf linux-2.6.28-r5. Kopiere dann die /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-r8/.config nach /usr/src/linux/.config, wechsle nach /usr/src/linux und führe ein make oldconfig aus. Dabei wirst Du mit ziemlich vielen Fragen bombardiert, die Du meist einfach mit Eingabetaste auf Standardeinstellung lassen kannst. Danach den Kernel und die Module bauen mit: make bzImage modules modules_install und das Kernel-Image an die richtige Stelle in /boot kopieren. Dann sollte es auch möglich sein die virtualbox-Module erfolgreich zu bauen. Was mit der Netzwerkkarte los ist, sehe ich noch nicht…

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Mr. Anderson

Eigentlich möchte ich den neuen Kernel noch nicht verwenden.

Bislang machte ich nur ein genkernel all.

Aber bei dem Neuen hatte ich vor ihn ohne genkernel zu bauen und zu versuchen ihn etwas speziefischer auf meine Hardware anzupassen. Also nicht benötigte Module weg zu lassen.

Aber weil ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrungen habe, muss ich das Thema langsam angehen.

Ich dachte, mit zurücksetzern des Links /usr/src/linux sollte das erledigt sein.

Sehe ich das richtig?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, mit zurücksetzern des Links /usr/src/linux sollte das erledigt sein.
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?

 

Ja, das sollte so sein. Danach sollte auch Virtualbox wieder kompilieren.

----------

## Niniveh

Hi

Wegen der Fehlermeldung des Links "eth0: link is not ready"

Vielleicht hilft das, ich finde aber, dass soweit alles in Ordung ist:

```
linux / # ls -l /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 24. Aug 2008  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 24. Aug 2008  /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 24. Aug 2008  /etc/init.d/netmount

linux / #

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
linux # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_eth0="heimnetzwerk"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.220.1"

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

 ls -l /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0

```
linux default # ls -l /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 21. Aug 2008  /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

linux default #
```

----------

## Max Steel

Dein einziges Problem das das alles ausgelöst hat war, oder ist das USE-Flag symlink.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Max

 *Quote:*   

> Dein einziges Problem das das alles ausgelöst hat war, oder ist das USE-Flag symlink.

 

Mag sein   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich werde dieses USE-Flag wieder aus der make.conf entfernen.

Warum aber deswegen meine Internetverbindung nicht mehr funktioniert, verstehe ich nicht.

Und vor allen Dingen, wie bringe ich meine Internetverbindung wieder in Ordnung?

Mittels chroot fuhr ich erneut ein world-update und es scheint soweit gut verlaufen zu sein.

Die Virtualboxpakete sind nun aktualisiert.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hilft ein manuelles /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart? (Denkbar, dass das Problem nur beim Booten auftritt)

Sagt dmesg etwas Sinnvolles?

Existiert das Gerät überhaupt? (Lässt sich z. B. prüfen mit ifconfig oder IMO geschickter ip -l. Für Letzteres muss aber sys-apps/iproute2 installiert sein)

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Mr. Anderson

dmesg gibt aber eine verflucht große Ausgabe aus (zumindest mittels chroot).

Ich poste sie unten.

Gerade probierte ich in der chroot Konsole ein ping.

So scheint das zu funktionieren, zumal vorhin ja auch das world-update funktionierte. 

Vom gebooteten (installierten) System aus war beides nicht möglich.

```
linux / # ping www.google.de

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.227.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=46.2 ms

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=44.5 ms

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=3 ttl=246 time=45.1 ms

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=4 ttl=246 time=45.3 ms

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=5 ttl=246 time=44.4 ms

64 bytes from wy-in-f103.google.com (209.85.227.103): icmp_seq=6 ttl=246 time=44.8 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5020ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 44.439/45.090/46.217/0.603 ms

linux / #

```

Mit welchem Befehl wird zukünftig die Internetverbindung beim booten erstellt?

Anscheined liegt die Störung wirklich nur am Bootvorgang.

Ich probiere /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart  gleich mal beim gebooteten System aus und melde ich wenn es funktioniert in max. 10 Minuten wieder.

Falls es nicht funktioniert, mache ich erst mal Feierabend bis Morgen   :Razz: 

dmesg:

```
linux / # dmesg                                                                                                                                                                

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset                                                                                                                                              

Initializing cgroup subsys cpu                                                                                                                                                 

Linux version 2.6.27.7-9-default (geeko@buildhost) (gcc version 4.3.2 [gcc-4_3-branch revision 141291] (SUSE Linux) ) #1 SMP 2008-12-04 18:10:04 +0100                         

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux initrd=initrd,12801024.spl ramdisk_size=512000 ramdisk_blocksize=4096 splash=silent vga=0x31a lang=de_DE                                        

KERNEL supported cpus:                                                                                                                                                         

  Intel GenuineIntel                                                                                                                                                           

  AMD AuthenticAMD                                                                                                                                                             

  Centaur CentaurHauls                                                                                                                                                         

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:                                                                                                                                                

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[...]
```

Edit:

Ich habe diese Ausgabe nachträglich drastisch beschnitten, weil sie anscheinend so anscheined untauglich ist und sehr groß.        

----------

## Niniveh

/etc/inti.d/net.eth0 restart

hat leider nicht geholfen   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
/etc/inti.d/net.eth0 restart

Starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

Running dhcpcd...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

ieth0: timed out
```

An rc-update add net.eth0 default liegt es leider auch nicht:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

* net.eth0 already installed in runlevel "default"; skipping
```

Also, anscheinden wird die Internetverbindung beim booten nicht hergestellt, aber mittels chroot funktioniert sie einwandfrei.

Was könnte ich jetzt noch machen?  :Confused: 

P.s.:

Jetzt mache ich aber Feierabend, 

Vielen Dank nochmals, ich schaue Morgen Abend wieder hier herein.

----------

## AmonAmarth

dmesg aus der chroot umgebung ist uninteressant. relevant ist die ausgabe im gebooteten system von der festplatte. speicher mal bitte die ausgaben von 

```
dmesg
```

 

```
tail -n 50 /var/log/messages
```

 (nach dem laden des moduls bzw. starten von eth0) und 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 in eine datei ab und lad sie irgendwo hoch wo sie einsehbar ist (zb. nopaste, etc).

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn

```

mii-tool eth0

```

?

Es sieht meiner Meinung nach so aus, als würder er Autonegotiation versuchen, aber den Modus nicht erkennen. Ebenso wäre der Treiber den du dazu verwendest Interesannt.

Du könntest den Modus mittels

```

mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0

```

bzw.

```

mii-tool -F 100baseTx-HD eth0

```

wechsels und anschließend ein ping durchführen.Last edited by 69719 on Sun Apr 26, 2009 11:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Befehle führte ich anschließend aus, so wie ich es in der o.g. Schlussmeldung verstanden (eraten) habe:
> 
> gentoo64 # rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> ...

 Damit dürftest du dein Netzwerk außer Gefecht gesetzt haben...

doch idR sollte die Rule bei einem reboot neu erstellt werden..

Poste doch bitte mal wie die Datei nun ausschaut 

```
$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

Edit:

Evtl. wurde NAME="eth0" in der neu erstellten Rule nun auf "eth1" gesetzt?, wenn dem so ist ändere sie auf NAME="eth0"

MfG

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Jungs

Die oben genannten Befehle werde ich nachher im gebooteten Gentoo durchführen, aber Josefs Vorschlag kann ich gleich hier posten.

Ich habe ein 7 Tage altes Backup der gelöschten Datei 70-persistent-net.rules.

Dieses kopierte ich nach /etc/udev/rules.d/ und führte leider erfolglos ein /etc/inti.d/net.eth0 restart durch.

Auch finde ich in der neuen und alten Datei keinen sonderlichen Unterschied, bei dem ich nur eth1 zu eth0 umändern könnte.

Hier die aktuelle /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules :

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:09:92:8d:9c", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x1106:0x3106 (via-rhine)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:5b:73:35:38", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

Hier die vor 7 Tagen gesicherte 70-persistent-net.rules, die ich Vorgestern löschte:

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x1106:0x3106 (via-rhine)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:5b:73:35:38", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:09:92:8d:9c", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> Dieses kopierte ich nach /etc/udev/rules.d/ und führte leider erfolglos ein /etc/inti.d/net.eth0 restart durch.

 

Ein udev-Experte bin ich nicht, vermute aber, dass ein Neustart des Init-Skripts nicht reicht. (Nein, ich weiß nicht, was der korrekte Weg ist. Ein Reboot wäre am einfachsten, wenn auch nicht gerade elegant)

 *Quote:*   

> Auch finde ich in der neuen und alten Datei keinen sonderlichen Unterschied, bei dem ich nur eth1 zu eth0 umändern könnte.

 

Genau dieses Vertauschen von eth0 und eth1 könnte die Ursache sein.

----------

## Niniveh

Hallöchen eth0 läuft wida  :Razz: 

Vom Live-System aus kopierte ich also erneut das Backup von 70-persistent-net.rules nach /etc/udev/rules.d/ und startete das installierte System neu.

Und schon war die Internetverbindung wieder in Ordnung.

Das Problem ist nun zwar gelöst, aber wenn mir jemand erklären kann, worin es genau bestand, wäre ich dankbar.

Schlussmeldung nach einem emerge -avuND world:

```
* persistent-net does assigning fixed names to network devices.

 * If you have problems with the persistent-net rules,

 * just delete the rules file

 *      rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

 * and then reboot. 
```

Ich hätte es wohl besser lesen sollen, es steht hier, wenn es Probleme mit dieser Datei gibt, dann! erst solle man sie löschen.

Allerdings sollte man meinen, dass die nach einem reboot neu erstellte auch funktioniert.

Davon abgesehen, dass ich von den Inhalten dieser Konfigdateien nix verstehe, scheinen mir sie aber ziemlich ähnlich aufgebaut.

Möchte mir jemand erläutern, wo hier genau der Hase im Pfeffer liegt?

----------

## Max Steel

Es scheint als ob in der alten Version die Netzwerkkarten andersherum geführt wurden als in der neuen Version. (sichtbar an den MAC-Addressen)

----------

## Niniveh

Hi Max Steel

Ah, eben.

Die Zeilenüberschriften sind vertauscht. 

(forcedeth) eth1

(via-rhine) eth1

Ich hatte lediglich nach der Zeilenreihenfolge geschaut.

In der ersten Zeile stand bei beiden eth0.

Warum in der jeweiligen Zeile eth0 und eth1 vertauscht wurde ist unklar, aber das wisst ihr vermutlich auch nicht.

Jetzt ist soweit alles geklärt.

Vielen Dank für eure geduldige Hilfe

 :Razz: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum in der jeweiligen Zeile eth0 und eth1 vertauscht wurde ist unklar, aber das wisst ihr vermutlich auch nicht.

 Ich vermute das beim Neuerstellen der Datei, mit mehreren Devices, die Reihenfolge Alphabetisch abgearbeitet wird, daher also

forcedeth = eth0

via-rhine  = eth1

dies ist aber wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung, passt aber...

MfG

----------

